# Concrete Patio water problems



## homeowner1978 (May 26, 2009)

I really need your help I have a concrete patio and it was built in 1978 I bought the house last year and I noticed it was holding water toward the house and then on further inspection notice the water was leaking into our basement den we have it temporally fix it with dry lock concrete so the water won't run through the crack that was once between the house and the patio we want to put a roof on the patio but we don't know if we should keep the patio or start all over and at the same time we need to save as much money as possible Me and my husband need your HELP! Thanks:


----------



## dakuda (May 26, 2009)

Does your house have gutters to keep the roof runoff away from the patio?  

If you don't have any gutters, installing them can be relatively inexpensive and keep roof runoff away from the patio.  That can reduce the water quite a bit, in my experience.

Otherwise, if the patio is sloped down towards the house, I cannot think of any cheap fixes.  If what you have done is keeping the water out of the basement, you might want to keep an eye on it for the immediate future and determine your move once it decides to stop working.


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 27, 2009)

I had the same problem with my house
The problem was worse since they poured the concrete patio after putting wood shingles on the house. The shingles were rotting out

Is you patio against cement on the house?
Solid cement wall, cement blocks?

I enclosed mine to make a sunroom w/wrap around deck


----------



## homeowner1978 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks  you all with trying to help me. Yes I do have gutters on the house and  I don't know what the porch had  when they filled it in if it was just wood and other craps from the house or if it was done right with so much dirt and rock and proper drainage I really don't know but the house is 30 years old and I know they did things different years ago I do know there is a sink spot where it is uneven near  where the patio comes up against the house at the door. Me I was just thinking about tearing it out and putting up a treated deck with a roof do think that would work? I mean with keeping the water away from the house it really should matter if it is a deck or patio would it? I just don't want water running in the den anymore I have had to tear the den out and totally redo it because the water damage it caused on that one wall. I really thank you all for the help and advice.


----------



## Lilyincalgary1 (Apr 28, 2013)

When building a raised deck, that is 30 inches above the ground, would precast cement blocks be sufficient for support as footings. If they are able to be used what is the recommended blocks to be used per span. ie if the deck is 12' by 12'  is one blockon each corner sufficient


----------



## kok328 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mud jacking is a very quick and affordable way to change the pitch of the slab.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 28, 2013)

Lily: as you can see, adding to old threads ads confusion. Top of page click on forum then click on decks and patio and then click on new thread and try again. And welcome to the site.


----------

